# cold air intake question



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

would a 95-99 cold air intake for a GA16DE fit a 91-94 nissan sentra GA16DE 
any brand 

injen 
AEM
Arospeed


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

why but a name brand when you canbuild one for yourself? its cheaper plus its much more fun. Ill ask MontyCrabApple again to see how to do it, also if you want a name brand intake goto there site and see what applications they have and compare part numbers.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey check out www.liuspeedtuning.com i got the b13 cai from hot shot for u .


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

but i want an AEM for a 95-99 sentra to fit my 91-94 sentra 

will it fit ???


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

bumpin_sentra said:


> but i want an AEM for a 95-99 sentra to fit my 91-94 sentra
> 
> will it fit ???


why do you want it that bad??? The HS is a better piece anyway... but no, most likely it will not fit. Thats why its listed as 95-99...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If you have the money just buy one for the b13 from Liuspeed. But if you are stuck getting thoes other brands, the b14 cai will work, with some modifications.
If you want to make your own, or just see if you just want to see if you can, check out my sig below. I have full instructions on how to do it yourself.


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

Nostrodomas can you be more specific on what modification i will need to do???? please and thank you!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Im not really sure of what exact mods your are going to have to do, but there will be some. If you use your mind, and some fabrication skills, oyu can make anything work.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

bumpin_sentra said:


> but i want an AEM for a 95-99 sentra to fit my 91-94 sentra
> 
> will it fit ???



aem makes intakes for our cars now? (B14's)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i pulled this from the aem web site.










aem only make it only up to 93 se-r and none of them are made for GA and then they go to the se-r spec v only.

here is the injen one... no cold air applications for b14 or b13 GA only WAI.










and AEROSPEED i dont think even make a CAI application for any nissan.

i say your best bet to make life much easier on you is to get a hot shot intake which has proven performance gains that many people can vouch for.


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

explain to me the high port and low port thing ??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hi port is where i beleive your throttle body is higher or something and low port is jes the opposite. ( i believe )


but since your car is a 93 it is hi port and that all u basically need to know and follow.

but i highly doubt that the GA and the SR20 intakes will fit due to the MAF and MAF adapter plate.. therefore i recommend you just get the hot shot ones for it saves alot of time and money on doing modification when u can just bolt it right up with no problems


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here is another application ... this is the hot shot applications on their intakes and as you can see they have your car perfectly listed on there and will work just fine.


----------



## bumpin_sentra (May 29, 2002)

how does the hotshot cold air intake sound
does it give a mean growl ??

anyone have any experiences


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If you want a mean growl, get a warm air intake. The cold air mufflers the growl more. Its still there but muffler a bit cause of the longer pipeing. BUt for better performance, and more hp, get the cai.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bumpin_sentra said:


> how does the hotshot cold air intake sound
> does it give a mean growl ??
> 
> anyone have any experiences


at full throttle there is a massive growl a nice deep one..

at half throttle there is a mediocre growl still very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

Another option is the JWT pop-charger. I have one on my B13 and it sounds great. It has a growl under acceleration. I have them in stock and can ship right away. http://www.performancenissanparts.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=150_166_216&products_id=574


----------



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> If you want a mean growl, get a warm air intake. The cold air mufflers the growl more. Its still there but muffler a bit cause of the longer pipeing. BUt for better performance, and more hp, get the cai.




Not to steal this thread, but in your tutorial on the extension, when you use the steel piping, I know you painted the outside to keep it from rusting. But could the inside rust, if so how could you keep it from rusting


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

jswatson said:


> Not to steal this thread, but in your tutorial on the extension, when you use the steel piping, I know you painted the outside to keep it from rusting. But could the inside rust, if so how could you keep it from rusting


and not to jack this either but i made mine with galvanized pipe
so that it dont rust 
I did paint the outside with hi temp engine paint so it looked purty

i have seen ppl use black pvc also


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I had my CAI for about 5 years until my car was totaled. When I removed it, I didn't see any signs of rust. I also live in California, not the wettest part of the country tho.
You can either paint inside of it, I wouldn't do it tho. Just incase the paint flakes, or something. You can get the galvanized steel, if you are worried about it.
PVC is not a good product to use under your hood. It can emit harmful gasses when heated to certain temps, and can melt. If you want to use a plastic product use ABS.


----------



## quentin508 (Apr 12, 2005)

I need a CAI that will be legal...are all of them legal or no?

I just want to put that in my car even though I have no idea how to, and then maybe some other stuff I could throw my money into. Intercoolers? turbos? I dont know. I'd like to keep it low budget per item but I think CAI's alone are around 2-3 hundred.

any advice or knowledge but especially legality of them please let me know.


----------

